# Whacky warning lights and dead cruise control!!!!!



## ErockBar1 (Apr 12, 2005)

Ok here's a new one to me. I'm out bringing my daughter to Preschool all is well in the ar. I stop I a light. As I pull away I look down and see that my ESP,ABS,and air suspenion waring light are on!!!!!








Car is running fine and braking fine. I pull over and do the old shut it down and restart. 
the lights are out...sucess just a glitch....until I pull up to stop sign but htis time I am looking down at the guages to see if the lights come back....guess what? THEY'RE BACK!!! So I drop off the kid and begin to investigate. I find the the lights come on when I release the brakes after stopping. Do the restart lights go out until I stop and release the brakes again.







But wait there's more!!!!!







I have found that my crusie control is dead also!!!!!








Has anyone ever had this happen to them? I thinking it's a blown Module. Any ideas?


_Modified by ErockBar1 at 2:52 AM 5/22/2008_


----------



## WolfsburgVW96 (Dec 27, 2003)

*Re: Whacky warning lights and dead cruise control!!!!! (ErockBar1)*

Sounds like a brake light switch, rather common.


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: Whacky warning lights and dead cruise control!!!!! (ErockBar1)*

do you know anyone that has a VAG-COM? you could run a quick scan and that should give you some answers. many tuner shops do free scans http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
check in your local forum and ask who has a vag-com.


----------



## ErockBar1 (Apr 12, 2005)

*Re: Whacky warning lights and dead cruise control!!!!! (pendulum)*

I was the brake light switch.


----------

